# MILF - Mother I'd Like to Fuck



## plinous

*Moderator note:
Threads merged to 
create this one.*

Hi,

There is this post on meafilter : 

"Tori Amos changes "MILF" to "MILX" for her recent Letterman appearance. Her new song "Big Wheel" ends with a refrain of "I am an M-I-L-F," but careful listening to the performance suggests that she changed the "F" to an "X" - and perhaps slurred it a little to conceal the fact that the change had been made."

I think i've found the meaning of MILF on the net, but I can make any sense with "*a *MILF".


----------



## giannid

*MILF* = *M*other *I*'d *L*ike to *F**ck


----------



## Suehil

And it is a*n *'em eye ell eff' - that is why it is not 'a'


----------



## plinous

Ok, thanks, but can you help me with the meaning of the thing, in french "je suis une 'Mère j'aimerais te baiser' " does not mean anything.


----------



## catwithnohat

une "mere" que j'ai envie de ****

"Mother" ici est peut-etre simplement argotique, equivalent de "nana" etc. (Je ne connais pas la phrase MILF, je ne suis pas assez jeune!  C'est peut-etre une reference aux jeunes mamans sexys aussi.)  Je pense que la phrase est probablement une sorte de jeu de mot sur le gros mot (insulte)  "mother f****er"


----------



## swampyjocks

It's commonly used among young english speakers today. 
It's a noun and it basically means, 'a mother (older woman) that is attractive.' It comes from the film American Pie originally I think. 

Par exemple, She's a milf! = Elle est belle (mais en meme temps elle a 30 ans au moins et probablement une mere). 

Hope that helps!


----------



## plinous

I've got it, thanks a lot.


----------



## mgarizona

Suehil said:


> And it is a*n *'em eye ell eff' - that is why it is not 'a'


 
No, *a* MILF, because it's pronounced 'milf,' not 'em eye ell eff.'

And in case anyone is interested, the gender-opposite equivalent is a FILTH, which stands for "Father I Long To Have." Or should it be Hump? That's all I know sorry.


----------



## pieanne

LOL! I like "hump"!
No sex discrimination here, right?


----------



## mose11215

Hello à tous,
There was a previous topic to discuss the _meaning_ of the term "*MILF*" (Mother I'd Like to Fuck=*une mêre gonzesse*???) but no suggestions for translation were ever discussed. 

I'd love to hear any ideas!
[...]

Merci!


----------



## keumar83

je ne crois pas qu'il existe de néologismes de ce type en français.

Pour MILF, on dirait peut-être "une femme mûre bien conservée" "toujours bien pour son âge"


----------



## Fred_C

Ou peut-être : "Une mère encore baisable"...
(Attention ! Ce n'est pas une expression polie !)


----------



## sebnever

Is it pronouced like a milf or a M-I-L-F?


----------



## lodelalu

peut-être : "une maman très baisable" ( une MTB, quoi  )

ou : " ... tout à fait baisable "

ou plus formel : " ... fort baisable "


----------



## mgarizona

sebnever said:


> Is it pronouced like a milf or a M-I-L-F?


 
In normal usage: a milf.

As I read the original post now, it was Amos in her performance who was spelling out "an M-I-L-F" _à la_ R-E-S-P-E-C-T, I suppose.


----------



## King Mob

Hi, another word used in both english and french for MILF, is *'cougar'*. Don't ask me why.
I saw only two days ago this word used to talk about beautiful and/or sexy women above 30 years old.
A cougar : une cougar.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Distinction:

*MILF* = an innocent woman aged 30+ who is thought sexually attractive by (at least one) younger man
*cougar* = a far-from-innocent woman aged 30+ who is sexually attracted to younger men and goes prowling for them in bars, like a cougar (big cat). The wearing of gold jewellery and leopard-skin prints is optional.


----------



## King Mob

Hé Hé ! Keith, that reminds me of Joe Orton's _*What the butler saw*_ farce.
Guess you're right about that distinction. Brilliant. I think french people have not made the differentiation yet. And that's why we do not have the right word for any of those. Thank you !


----------



## XPditif

So the usual slang word for mother is "daronne", and we usually build stuff around that: 
cette daronne est trop bonne, 
cette daronne est trop B.A.B. (bonne à baiser), 
c'est une daronne canon, je la bouillaverais bien cette daronne
la daronne je l'attraperais bien, je la baiserais bien...


----------



## Juweon

cutter I used " je lui ferais bien un autre enfant " = I'd like to make her another baby.


----------



## giannid

The subtitles for American Pie translate it as: une M'BAB... Mère bonne à baiser.


----------



## tintin_1

Hello tout le monde!

what means MILF en anglais? I search en dictionaire but I don't find

slts


----------



## HanyAb

Hey,

''MILF'' = Mother I'd Like to Fuck.


----------



## Oddmania

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MILF

That's not the kind of word you'll find in a dictionary


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

You are wrong, there : http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/milf#milf__3

[...]


----------



## Spira

Keith Bradford said:


> Distinction:
> 
> *MILF* = an innocent woman aged 30+ who is thought sexually attractive by (at least one) younger man
> *cougar* = a far-from-innocent woman aged 30+ who is sexually attracted to younger men and goes prowling for them in bars, like a cougar (big cat). The wearing of gold jewellery and leopard-skin prints is optional.


 
Cougar - absolutely.
But MILF carries no suggestion of innocence or anything else. Just  at least child-bearing age and "baisable" (though probably not cruising bars looking for it).


----------



## mgarizona

Well I'm not sure "innocent" is the right word (nor am I sure it isn't) but KB's distinction is perfectly valid. A MILF does not seek out underage male attention; the fantasy is entirely theirs; she's likely entirely unaware that anything untoward is going on. Meanwhile, the cougar actively participates in the sexualization of the relationship.


----------



## phineasiquit

I'd just like to add to this deep discussion that the term MILF definitely existed before _American Pie_.

And it's "a MILF", pronounced "mihlf", never "an M-I-L-F" except perhaps in pop music.


----------



## phoenix_jaybee

Bonjour à tous, travaillant sur internet constamment, je peux vous dire qu'une MILF est une MILF même en français, il n'y a pas de traduction. On utilise la même expression, surtout chez les adolescents.


----------



## Pola Poli

so what does it mean, "i'm with the milf" ?

please help


----------



## Michelvar

Hi, and welcome!

Where did you see this sentence? On a T-shirt?

On a T-shirt, when you go for a walk with your wife, it means "I am the man of this beautiful woman".

 And if you wear this, she should wear a T-shirt saying "I'm with Stupid".


----------



## Pola Poli

Michelvar said:


> Hi, and welcome!
> 
> Where did you see this sentence? On a T-shirt?
> 
> On a T-shirt, when you go for a walk with your wife, it means "I am the man of this beautiful woman".
> 
> And if you wear this, she should wear a T-shirt saying "I'm with Stupid".




thank you you're so kind. 
I saw it on my little baby's t-shirt it was a gift from a friend


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

So then it means "my mother is a babe".


----------



## Pola Poli

Pola Poli said:


> thank you you're so kind.
> I saw it on my little baby's t-shirt it was a gift from a friend


  well that's true  jeje 
thank you very much


----------

